# Kill of the day



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Me, Shadow of Death, and Ghost went in the hammock and they spooked a rabbit out of the brush, and i shot him while he was running. The marble stuck right in his neck, i killed him with a SS that i traded with One-Shot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot and going to be a tasty meal for sure. Nice looking haversack, wouldn't mind just seeing a pic of that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Moving shot. Nice!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, hes in the freezer right now, im not sure how to cook him up yet?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Dumplings are my favorite.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah he had a great shot on him and he was fast, but not as fast as his sling shot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

he made a good shot only the 2nd one we have seen all season.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice shot and on the move too! Must have been exciting to see! Congrats.
Be well,
SF


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Great shot, my best shot to date was a rabbit running, it was bolted by the ferret on a motorway banking.


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

good shot!


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great shot! It'll make a nice meal!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations on a good shot!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

